# satellite tv



## jabawaki (Aug 18, 2009)

so do i put a dome on top of my georgieboy or a dish ,the 400mm dome may give a problem in height?? but Iam told easy to live with..any comments welcome.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Mate
the main advantage of a dish is that it allows you to fit as large a dish as you like if your planning to travel to the fringe areas of recpetion. Its also as you say low profile

the dome will have a smaller dish and so be less abole to get pictures in the fringe areas but will be less affected by the wind and severe weather.

I have a dome (tracvision k4) fitted to mine but this came with the van so i have yet to use it in earnest but initial impressions are ok. You can get a lower profile dome too.

hope this helps
Phill


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hiya, I have an Oyster 85cm "Skew" fitted as I travel all over Europe and down into Greece, This dish enables me to get most UK channels in most places, I can still get the odd one down in Greece.
I have had an Oyster Dish now for about 10years (Not the same one) and I swear by them, BUT I have never tried one of the new "Dome" type units.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

If you have a VDO/Camos dome http://www.outdoorbits.com/vdo-satellite-systems-c-156_11_61_263.html fitted you can use the existing cable that goes to your Wineguard antenna! so no holes in the roof what so ever!

The VDO 40cm Static is £1149 so is cheaper than it's Korean stable mate.

Domes can be used in high winds and lightning storms, and need a lot less roof clearance. Dishes will allow you to receive a signal further North South and East.

However, with the right decoder dish or dome it is easy to switch to another satellite that is available in the area your travelling in and continue your viewing so it makes you more adventurous, so range isn't really an issue, unless your really hooked on a certain programme and have to watch it at a certain time
Eddie


----------



## jabawaki (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks for the reply,seems quite easy to install.So the camos connects to the coax of the redundant antena but it surely has to have an indipendent power source?


eddievanbitz said:


> If you have a VDO/Camos dome http://www.outdoorbits.com/vdo-satellite-systems-c-156_11_61_263.html fitted you can use the existing cable that goes to your Wineguard antenna! so no holes in the roof what so ever!
> 
> The VDO 40cm Static is £1149 so is cheaper than it's Korean stable mate.
> 
> ...


----------



## jabawaki (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks for your reply my main concer is the addition of extra height to an already tall bus. iwould overcome this with a laydown dish.but the ease of use on the dome attracts me.no duobt i would end up knocking ot off on the first low bridge.

regards FRANK


SaddleTramp said:


> Hiya, I have an Oyster 85cm "Skew" fitted as I travel all over Europe and down into Greece, This dish enables me to get most UK channels in most places, I can still get the odd one down in Greece.
> I have had an Oyster Dish now for about 10years (Not the same one) and I swear by them, BUT I have never tried one of the new "Dome" type units.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

jabawaki said:


> thanks for the reply,seems quite easy to install.So the camos connects to the coax of the redundant antena but it surely has to have an indipendent power source?
> 
> 
> eddievanbitz said:
> ...


No the power is also fed through the coax.

Many Yanks are pre wired for domes now, Winnebago for example as in reality it will be no higher than say your Air con.

Your right about domes being very easy to use though

Eddie


----------

